# ? Sail from Lake Erie to Florida late August



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Would it be reasonable to think one could depart late August and sail to Florida leaving Port Dover, Ontario, Lake Erie to Florida coast. I hope this isn't too broad of a question.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

You'll die of heatstroke and find more water in the air than under your keel in August.


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

*OffWeGo*, Bear in mind that the Caribbean hurricane season is June through November, with August / September being the height of the season. Some of those hurricanes come roaring right up the US Atlantic coast, ie; Sandy most recently. Were I contemplating your trip, I would never be far from a good "hurricane hole", not too mention the heat and humidity!


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. When would a recommended time be to take this trip. Our definite plan is to make this sail and it will be the beginning of our move aboard and set sail for an indifinite time. We are just in the preliminary planning stages, so any advise is appreciated.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

I've never done a trip like this but I think leaving in August wouldn't be a hardship 

Take your time, get down to the Chessie & hang out until October. Move on from there weather permitting.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you misfits, I like your suggestion. I also learnt something new... "Chessie is a legendary sea monster said to live in the midst of the Chesapeake Bay. Wonder if he/she is a eastern cousin of Ogopogo that we have been familiar with for years in the Okanagan. So now I know that we could start our plan with finding our way to Chesapeake Bay, and keep our sights for another legendary water serpentine. Sounds like fun.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

You don't mention the kind of boat or your experience level, but be aware that there are three ways you could go. 
1. To Chicago and down the Mississippi
2. Through the Erie Canal down the Hudson to New York and south
3. Down the St Lawrence turn right and go south - time in Newfoundland highly recommended.

I have't done #1 and can't comment on schedule or attractiveness of this route. For the other two routes the prevailing wisdom is that going to the Annapolis boat show in early October makes sense. Your insurance coverage may not allow you to be south of a given point (varies, but could be Hatteras or Norfolk) before Nov 1 or with some companies Nov 15,so it works well.

The EC route is much shorter and much easier and quite pleasant. You only need to be in the open ocean from NYC to Cape May which is an easy overnight. The end of August would work fine for this route.

The St Lawrence route is much longer and more challenging and you need to be sel-sufficient, but it gives access to some wonderful cruising grounds. We are 3/4 of the way through a circumnavigation and have not seen anything as spectacular as the south coast of Newfoundland - incredible scenery, whiles, ice bergs, even part of France to visit. Because of distance and weather you would have to leave earlier, perhaps late June.

In either case you would have to keep an eye out for hurricanes from late June onward. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## mdi (Jan 15, 2009)

gts1544 said:


> *OffWeGo*, Bear in mind that the Caribbean hurricane season is June through November, with August / September being the height of the season. Some of those hurricanes come roaring right up the US Atlantic coast, ie; Sandy most recently. Were I contemplating your trip, I would never be far from a good "hurricane hole", not too mention the heat and humidity!


Being from Louisiana, heat and humidity would be non issues for me, provided I had a bimini and fans . However everything else I would take very seriously


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you Killarney Sailor and md1. Our boat is a 1984 C and C Landfall, she's new to us, though we have sailed her, and she is solid and sails well. This is going to be a new experience for both of us. DH grew up sailing, and I have confidence in his skills, My skills are presently limited to being a good listener and doer. Originally we had planned to go the #3 route, and if we decide on that, we will likely just sail to Lake Ontario and then put her on land for the winter. We are anxious to start our new way of life (retirement onboard) and have a lot to learn and research.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't let the naysayers discourage you. I've done the trip many times but starting at Labour day. Late August or early September is fine. Take your time and stay in the Chesapeake till mid-October. I've been fortunate as far as hurricanes go. Ran into the remnants of Floyd in the Hudson but this was manageable and your chances for a trouble free trip weatherwise are fairly good. Lots of time to find shelter if required.

The easiest route is through the NY State Canal system. Enter at Buffalo. A delightful trip.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

To add to what Killarney said,
The Erie Canal route has the added benefit that the trip down the Hudson River is spectacular according to several of my friends who have done this route.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I would not say that the Hudson is spectacular but it is a very nice trip as is the Canal itself. To the OP, any of the Landfalls would be fine for the St Lawrence route as long as you have radar. If the idea is to go down and come back then it makes sense to go down the St Lawrence route and come back via the Erie. This way means you avoid coming against the current which is doable but very slow.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi OffWeGo, it's a great life afloat! We started in Lake Michigan and had intended to do the St Lawrence route as well; it looked wonderful. Unfortunately job constraints forced us to truck the boat to Annapolis - it was November and we had only 6 days to be at headquarters in D.C. We've since crewed on other parts of the route with a Great Loop friend and it was just as spectacular as we thought it would be. 

Regardless of which way to travel through the Great Lakes and NY, leaving Annapolis in late Sept/early Oct to do the ICW to Florida is easy and interesting.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

> any of the Landfalls would be fine for the St Lawrence route as long as you have radar.


Could you elaborate on that a bit?


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

-ovo- said:


> could you elaborate on that a bit?


fog!!!


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Those boats are up to the trip, but there is a good possibility of fog anywhere from the lower St Lawrence to almost Long Island Sound and this is not to say you will get it, just that you could.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

OffWeGo said:


> Would it be reasonable to think one could depart late August and sail to Florida leaving Port Dover, Ontario, Lake Erie to Florida coast. I hope this isn't too broad of a question.


A number of sailors regularly leave Port Dover in late August/Sept (or, if you're Wally Moran, November) and head south, returning in May. Go for it!
I see you have bought a Landfall. Nice boat. Did you buy Orial-C?


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

bljones said:


> A number of sailors regularly leave Port Dover in late August/Sept (or, if you're Wally Moran, November) and head south, returning in May. Go for it!
> I see you have bought a Landfall. Nice boat. Did you buy Orial-C?


May as well check out Wally's blog for the most interesting encounters as he sails from Georgian Bay to Florida and beyond:

LiveBloggin' the ICW on TSCTV


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes Brian, Orial-C is a done deal for us, and we are so excited to set sail with her. We will look forward to hopefully meeting you and your significant other this summer when we have all our ducks in a row. We have been there a couple of seasons, what a beautiful Marina. Orial-C belonged to my dh's brother, who is just as excited to see her have new visions on the sea/oceans and has offered any and all assistance we need in our travels. We last sail her 2011. I've been following your blog and really enjoy it, so if you see a visitor from Edmonton, it's likely one of us.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

What a great boat! I have envied her from across the fairway for a while. i'm glad you enjoy the blog... since you're probably gonna end up becoming post fodder next season.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad you bought that boat. She's been calling me like a Siren for the several months she's been on the market. Really nice looking boat. Best of luck with her.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

August from Port Dover is no problem.You might find some useful tips at "Primer For First Timers Heading South" and if you choose the Canal route to the Hudson "Cruising The New York State Canal System".


----------



## Stonecutter36 (Feb 21, 2005)

Going South??? For those that sail the Great Lakes' getting south is really three trips in one package. I won't start with the Great Lakes by now you have sailed them enough to have an understanding of what to expect. The first adventure is the locks to get out of the lakes " The Erie Barge Canal" The basic equipment for these canals is a good set of fenders the larger the better a strong fender board at least 2"X8"X10 feet long and two ½" lines cut to one and a half time your boat length. I've seen 8 foot boards swallowed by the holes in the lockwalls. Mark the lines so you know how tight you are pulling each end. This will help you to not pull yourself into the wall as the water pushes the boat around when the lock fills or empties. Once you get the hang of the lines you will feel like you are on a stage coach driving a team of mules. Your deck help will need a pole to fend off as the ends of the boat swing into the wall . Don't push>>> Just hold the boat off << if you start pushing you will end fighting each others efforts. I include the Hudson River as part of this canal trip. Your first glimpse of the ocean is just that a glimpse. Should you chose to do it as an over night to Cape May or as a number of hops Manasquan, Atlantic City, Cape May. You will find it similar to sailing the Great Lakes except bigger water. What I mean is the waves are just bigger. From Cape May down the Delaware Bay through the C & D Canal and The Chesapeake Bay is trip 2. Now here a cruising ground you could get to like with lots of interesting place and adventures. If it wasn't for the winter, it gets cold here too. I would have been contented to cruise for a year or two. Nothing special needed here but you will get to test your anchoring skills and hardware. Your Dingy will now come into its own as a major means of transportation. Anchoring off cities like Baltimore Annapolis and Washington will show you an interesting contrast of old shipping cities and new industrial centers all welcoming you with their brand of hospitality. Don't miss towns like St Michaels, Smith Island or Salisbury they will provide you with a unique glimpse of history today. Read you charts carefully depths or overhead power line do block some channels. Trip 3 is the ICW or Inter Coastal Water way . A collection of cuts, lakes, sounds, rivers and other water passages devised by man and God to get you south. Endow with a variety of climate change over distance it affords you a rare opportunity to sample temperate to tropical environments on and off the water. From northern big city hustle to the warmth of southern hospitality the Intercostals Water way lays it on your door step. You are now in Florida and what lies ahead is trip 4 "foreign lands" .Don’t stop now but enjoy where you are. See you in Grenada


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

This site is amazing, thank you to everyone for all these posts and information. Every bit is appreciated. This is going to be such a life change for DH and I, and we are so excited. I know that I am nervous too, but I look so forward to this next stage of our life together. Thank you again.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Have at it!!! There will be a reasonable amount of staging to pull the mast, transit the canal, then restep and tune the rig. Perhaps even have the stick shipped to the other end. Several of us have done it, if you need tips.

Then you head down the Hudson, which I had no appreciation for when I was young and growing up just north of NYC. Now, I find it one of the most beautiful rivers in the world.

Its not until you decide to exit the Hudson that you really need to worry about hurricanes. You should have plenty of notice to plan for a contingency along the way. You should check with your insurance company, however. They typically won't cover you below the Carolinas until after Nov 1, unless you have that included and pay more.

Have fun..


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you, I know my dear BIL is very happy she is staying in the family. We've had some wonderful sails both on Orial-C and his previous 30' C&C Patricia.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

There are several here on this board that live along the Hudson, myself included. I know some of us are always open for a drink as you go by! If you make the trip, feel free to contact me, and I will help with any local knowledge if possible. There is a thread by Joe the Cobbler that is still on going about much of this trip (he went from the Finger lakes down) but he seems to have found someplace in the Chesapeake to keep him occupied for a while.

Just looked at the listing on Yachtworld, She looks like a beauty!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Here is the thread I was talking about. Joe and I spent over an hour on the phone just gabbing about miscellaneous boating, shoe and other stuff. He seems to be quite the gregarious character for sure!

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/92803-finger-lakes-ny-key-west-fl.html

15 pages long, but worth the read!


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

If you do the Erie hudson Route and have the time, think about turning left at the Battery. A month or six weeks in Long Island Sound and Narragansett Bay would be highly rewarding and help prepare you for the hop off the New Jersey coast. You might find it the most enjoyable part of trip south.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Living and breathing research! I must find a good wall map to start highlighting all these suggestions  Thank you.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

When you get to the ICW part, there's a ton of websites and guides for the trip; here are links to the information: Life Afloat Archives: Sources of Information for the ICW Trip Drop us an email or PM when you get to Annapolis. We are leading/buddy-boating several first timers down the ICW to Florida leaving Annapolis late Sept or early Oct depending on weather. And if you're an earth science nerd, I recently gave a talk to non-sailors on hydrology tidbits along the ICW to the Bahamas Life Afloat Archives: Reflections on Hydrology from a Life Afloat (insanely long post)


----------



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2010)

We left Lake Michigan in August this year and just got to Florida about a month ago. We went the route of the Erie Canal, starting it in late August and finishing in early September, I think we had 10 days to get through. We spent some time in Annapolis and Washington D.C. to pass time until hurricane season was over and then started down the ICW on Nov. 1st. So leaving in August should be no problem at all, but I would make sure you get some kind of guide on each area you're going to hit.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Two Highly recommended guides
Skipper Bob's Guide to the ICW a mile by mile (literally) guide to the entire trip, very inexpensive.

The Great Book of achorages unless you can afford $150.00 per night for marina's


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

The Active Captain is great if you have internet. Go here https://activecaptain.com/index.php


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

Hello, 

I read your post about sailing from Lk. Erie to Florida in August.

I am planning to sail from Lk. Erie to NYC, tentatively in late August 2013. I've never done this but would be eager to compare plans.

John


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

If you have the time, think about a month or six weeks in Long Island Sound and Narragansett Bay -- two great cruising grounds. PM me for information on the Tappan Zee and the latest on how bridge construction effects transit through this section of the Hudson.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

jkfink.. would love to compare notes with you once we develop them  . We are presently organizing and making decisions on tying up our western ends, and determining a good date to head east to start this new goal of ours. Late August will likely be a starting point for heading south as we will likely use July and the most of August to become familiar and comfortable with our new boat. She is going to need some equipment, ie: radar, solar system and autopilot, to start. We will keep in touch and definitely compare!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ebs001 said:


> The Active Captain is great if you have internet. Go here https://activecaptain.com/index.php


Or get an app that holds the entire database offline, such as Charts and Tides.

Don't leave home without it. Great tool.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

BJ rec'd your pm, thank you. Need a couple more posts before this system permits pm replies. Getting close !


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

OffWeGo, depending on boat prep projects, I'd like to depart western Lk. Erie by 08/10 to 08/15, arrive NYC 08/22-08/29. Where are you located?


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

We will be located in Port Dover, Ont., so that is the north eastern part of Lake Erie. We will likely look at traveling to Lake Ont, to the St Lawrence Seaway, and then to the ICW that goes south from there. DH had hoped to go around the maritimes but we will likely be too late to do that this year. So many questions, so much research! We have some concerns about having to pull the mast, so we are really trying to learn as much as possible about all the routes, and what will be required. I figure for the ol'hands, it's a piece of cake, but for us first timers... it seems like a such a biggy! Actually everything we are planning is a big time life change! I will pm you once I have enough posts that will permit it.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

This is message #15, as required for pm messaging function.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Off, from Lake Erie, not going to the Maritimes you have two choices. You can go to Buffalo, take your mast down and do the entire Erie Canal to the Hudson near Albany. Or you can go through the Welland Canal (easy going downhill), do Lake Ontario and end up in Oswego in the SE.corner. Here you take your mast down and go through the short Oswego Canal that joins the Erie. Each of these routes has its advantages. There is a third route, down the St Lawrence to Sorel which is past Montreal and then south through a couple of canals and Lake Champlain to join the Hudson near Albany. This route is much further and mor expensive (have to pay for Welland and Seaway locks) so I would suggest one of the others

BTW, the ICW does not start until the southern end of the Chesaoeake in Virginia.


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

(increasing posts to permit private message)


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

OffWeGo, received your PM but don't seem to be able to respond privately until my post-count exceeds 15. John


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

(increasing posting to permit private message)


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

(increasing posts to permit pm)


----------



## sony2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Going south from Sorel, Quebec, was used as one alternative to the closed Erie Canal a couple of years back. In Virginia, the Chesapeake Railway Marina is excellent and not at all expensive on the hard. Liveaboards on the hard, are well accepted.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sony2000 said:


> Liveaboards on the hard, are well accepted.


Do you mean living aboard, while up on stands? I can hardly imagine any living accommodation with greater challenges. Virginia would be a bit more temperate than here, however, in the water the hull can't generally get below freezing. No lowerr limit to the temp of the keel in the air and it acts as a huge heat sink. I imagine the heat would never stop running on cold days. Then, climbing and descending a ladder rountinely in the winter. Ooph. I like all things sailing, but I've found my limit.

I do recall a family friend that lived aboard over the winter, but the boat was kept indoors.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

Offwego

Keep in mind that whatever route you choose, when you approach the ocean you will be faced with a different component that doesn't affect the Great Lakes -tides. Be prepared for some challenges initially - no big deal but you have to learn how to use it in your favor.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

sony2000 said:


> Going south from Sorel, Quebec, was used as one alternative to the closed Erie Canal a couple of years back. In Virginia, the Chesapeake Railway Marina is excellent and not at all expensive on the hard. Liveaboards on the hard, are well accepted.





Minnewaska said:


> Do you mean living aboard, while up on stands? I can hardly imagine any living accommodation with greater challenges. Virginia would be a bit more temperate than here, however, in the water the hull can't generally get below freezing. No lowerr limit to the temp of the keel in the air and it acts as a huge heat sink. I imagine the heat would never stop running on cold days. Then, climbing and descending a ladder rountinely in the winter. Ooph. I like all things sailing, but I've found my limit.
> 
> I do recall a family friend that lived aboard over the winter, but the boat was kept indoors.


Yea, living on the hard does not sound pleasant. I could only see doing it if I were doing repairs on the bottom. Lots of people think it would be better to be on the hard in winter, but water is a lot warmer than air during the winter! I think few yards will let you do it so it is good to know of a few that may allow it. The thought of having to climb down a ladder and walk across a parking lot to use the head, is a lot worse than the furthest slip! Especially in the winter.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Come on, living on the hard is just a matter of perspective.
If one lived in a small garret in the 14th arondissement in Paris in a building with no elevator,with no indoor plumbing and a fireplace for heat, it would be a romantic adventure, and you would be the envy of many.
Living on the hard is really no different.





















































Yeah, having read what I just wrote, I'm not buying it either. carry on.


----------



## OffWeGo (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Sony2000 and SVTatia, we do not plan to live aboard on the hard on the sailboat. We will spending as much time sailing and preparing where the boat is presently, and hope for a later September departure south on one of the canal routes. BLjones, hahaha on the Paris digs, a romantic time for us is a cold six pack, where ever we are and with what ever facilities. Presently, we are getting our land affairs in order and hoping for a July 1st departure from Alberta to Ontario to begin our retirement which I like to describe as out with the old, in with the new ways. Thanks to all for your continued suggestions, ideas etc.


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

(increasing posts to permit PM)


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

(increasing posts to permit PM)


----------



## jkfink (Dec 12, 2002)

(increasing posts to permit private messaging)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Good lord, man, at this rate by the time you accumulate a post count high enough to send a pm, you will have forgotten what you wanted to say.


----------



## Joellen (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad to see this question and feed back as we are planing the same. We need to figure out when to leave Grand Traverse bay taking into consideration weather. We are considering the Erie Canal route,unless someone gives a good reason not to.


----------



## doogymon (Apr 6, 2008)

Wally is a veteran of Great Lakes to Florida transits via the ICW.

LiveBloggin' the ICW





Cheers

Doog

P.S. Hope I don't get in kaka for the 2nd link, this is not a plug.


----------



## Joellen (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------

